# F56 Mini vs. R56 Mini Half and Half



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The new generation brings even greater precision and class to the car's classic iconic features, in particular. Keen to express the characteristic form of the hexagonal radiator grille more clearly, the designers have introduced a smooth, one-piece chrome frame for the first time.

The design of the lights has also been revised. With their new graphics and clearly structured inner workings, the headlights and rear lights accentuate the more grown-up appearance of the new MINI. The trapezoidal rear lights of the previous model are now larger and have greater presence, and they more closely resemble rounded-off rectangles from the outside. As before, they have chrome ring surrounds, and now they extend into the boot lid. Positioned far to the outer edges of the car, the rear lights also underline the prominently sporting stance of the new MINI.

Check out the new Mini design next to the previous generation.





_More information on the new MINI here!_


----------

